
Show HN: SponsorBlock; auto-skip embedded video ads - papermachete
FOSS browser addon seamlessly skips embedded video ads on youtube. Interfaces a global SQlite DB (can download a local snapshot) for user votes of what constitutes an ad.<p>Firefox:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;addon&#x2F;sponsorblock&#x2F;<p>Chrome and Chromiums:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;sponsorblock-for-youtube&#x2F;ajjollijmimolcncegpgkbilohbhjnhi<p>Author website:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sponsor.ajay.app&#x2F;
======
ajayyy
Thanks for posting it, but I already made a post about it semi-recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20778926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20778926)

~~~
papermachete
Thanks for your work!

